# Strip pitt hunters



## Scrawny (Apr 2, 2019)

Were are all the strip pitt dump hunters at


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

tried it one year, stayed at big brutus, neat place, too dry that year, 2017 i think, found nothing but snakes, doubt i;ll ever go back


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Scrawny said:


> Were are all the strip pitt dump hunters at


What is that?


----------



## Scrawny (Apr 2, 2019)

huntergatherer said:


> tried it one year, stayed at big brutus, neat place, too dry that year, 2017 i think, found nothing but snakes, doubt i;ll ever go back


Lol ya it's snakey around here. But lots and lots of morels if you know were to look.


----------



## Scrawny (Apr 2, 2019)

tommyjosh said:


> What is that?


In extreme sek is the only place in United States with thousands of acres of public land that was strip mined for coal years ago. Google "big brutus"


----------



## Scrawny (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Scrawny said:


> In extreme sek is the only place in United States with thousands of acres of public land that was strip mined for coal years ago. Google "big brutus"


Not the only place. In fact there’s one in my state that is 4+ times the size of big Brutus but you are right that old strip mines are a great place for morels!


----------



## Scrawny (Apr 2, 2019)

gutterman said:


> Not the only place. In fact there’s one in my state that is 4+ times the size of big Brutus but you are right that old strip mines are a great place for morels!


A bigger shovel or more mined laned? You have struck my curiosity bone


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

L


Scrawny said:


> A bigger shovel or more mined laned? You have struck my curiosity bone


i know more land and believe a bigger shovel as well. It is over 63000 acres of public hunting fishing etc.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Yes it is the worlds largest bucket.


----------



## gutterman (May 9, 2013)

Google big Muskie bucket


----------



## Scrawny (Apr 2, 2019)

gutterman said:


> L
> 
> i know more land and believe a bigger shovel as well. It is over 63000 acres of public hunting fishing etc.


Ya we only have 14500 acres.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Got to be tough to scramble in the pits.


----------



## Scrawny (Apr 2, 2019)

Went out today for bout a hour found a few


----------



## Scrawny (Apr 2, 2019)

Went out for bout a hour today


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

beautiful area, lots of access, looked very shroomy, but like i said , it was very dry that year, and i have come to the conclusion my time is better spent where i know the area better, and besides i just hate them black snakes hanging from trees and i live in AZ and have bird dogs, so i see plenty of rattle snakes, but shroom season is my time away from them


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Huntergatherer the pits kicked my butt last time I was there to. Never saw any snakes though. I agree on knowing an area really helps, and the pits are really confusing.


----------



## morchellica (Feb 18, 2014)

tommyjosh said:


> Gonna try them tommarow


How’d you do???


----------



## rango (Feb 16, 2016)

Any current report from the pits or SEK in general?


----------

